# Bird flu



## birken (Mar 21, 2006)

Who thinks Bird Flu is an actual threat? What happened to SARS?


----------



## james b (Mar 21, 2006)

maybe if you eat the birds or cleaned up after them without protection it might be a threat . as far as what happened to sars who knows .next year it will be some other mutant virus.


----------

